
Google Says a Shift to Cloud Computing Is Accelerating - coreymgilmore
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-12-09/google-says-banks-to-manufacturers-are-speeding-shift-to-cloud.html
======
MichaelCrawford
This is a very bad thing.

One of my consulting clients outsourced their revision control to a cloud Git
service. Quite likely that meant that anyone who worked for that service could
steal their source.

I use Gmail, but only because I had a hard time figuring out how to install my
own SMTP server. I'll be doing that soon, and moving away from Gmail.

It's not like that will prevent my mail from being read in transit, but at
least it would make it somewhat harder to snoop on my mail. I will also get
less in the way of advertising.

